
Show HN: Hnfacts helps you include references on your HN comments - rasengan
https://github.com/realrasengan/hnfacts
======
rasengan
SS: I was trying to update a comment with references [1] and, quite frankly,
it was tedious. I made this script to make it easier for myself and others to
include references in the future.

Provided with both bash and nodejs implementations.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22892516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22892516)

